# sponsers



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

whats the best way to get sponsers


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Shoot well lain:


----------



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

well the best way to get noticed


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bgilm said:


> well the best way to get noticed



Ummm..... well you could attend alot more shooting competitions than you are now so you get a little more recognized. Shoot with a bigger group of people so you get recognized more. Say how great a product is "thats why they have sponsors in the first place". But most inmportantly, shoot well. If you continuely shoot the top score out of everyone than some of the archers are going to think you must have a great bow, so they go and buy one for themselves which is how the company makes money off of a sponser.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

bgilm said:


> whats the best way to get sponsers


Somebody always posts this question. I think if ya got to ask you are not where you need to to worry about it yet. Get to know everybody you can in the archery business, hang out at a shop and help out. Best way to start is as a shop shooter. Shoot as many big tournments and get a resume out together. There are a lot of archery companys that will call everyone who applies a "staff shooter". Thats why it dosen't mean much sometimes and why their are so many "staff collectors" in archery. Shoot what works best for you even if you can't get on staff now.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you shoot asa, ibo, nfaa, etc. or do you just shoot local shoots? If you just shoot local shoots, the chance of a company asking you to endorse their product is pretty slim. It is still possible for you to get prostaff or field staff positions if you inquire to the company, though. If you don't shoot any big events it will be hard to get any positions from popular companies but don't overlook smaller, less-advertised companies. They're good starting points and could lead to more/better positions.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Shooting well doesn't get you far unless you can back it up with knowledge, skill, and the attitude to help people no matter what. Shooting is only a little bit of tue equation. And you gotta start small and get bigger


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

x2 on what Jacob said. Sometimes its not always about being the best shooter. Its hard to become noticed on a national level as a younger, less experienced shooter. As previously stated, get to know the guys that hang out at your local shop a little more. Try to build a relationship with the owner and even the local rep for the particular company that you wanna shoot for. The best way ive ever seen or heard it said is that "PRO" doesnt always stand for PROFESSIONAL. But rather it more often stands for PROMOTER or PROMOTION. The reason that companies give out sponsorships and what not is because they believe that they will be able to increase their sales by having someone who loves the sport and is a good representative of the company. Not always because they are always the best shooter.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

another way to get noticed is to be a good sport, going to a shoot and losing isn't gunna make a difference, your attitude and reaction is.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

underdog145 said:


> x2 on what Jacob said. Sometimes its not always about being the best shooter. Its hard to become noticed on a national level as a younger, less experienced shooter. As previously stated, get to know the guys that hang out at your local shop a little more. Try to build a relationship with the owner and even the local rep for the particular company that you wanna shoot for. The best way ive ever seen or heard it said is that "PRO" doesnt always stand for PROFESSIONAL. But rather it more often stands for PROMOTER or PROMOTION. The reason that companies give out sponsorships and what not is because they believe that they will be able to increase their sales by having someone who loves the sport and is a good representative of the company. Not always because they are always the best shooter.


:set1_signs009:


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

If you are talking about shooting then I have no idea. But with my company now we have over 5 sponsors as of now and get free products from each one of them! We film and produce an online hunting show.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

get to them, go to some bow shops and talk them into spomsoring you, take your bow and use it to show them a reason to sponsor you.
I always hope that I will end up being sponsored by someone by them seeing me shoot and then they come up to me asking if I would like for them to sponsor me, but it dont always happen like that.
I know I would like to get sponsored.
I was hoping by how good I shot in Mississippi that Hoyt would want to sponsor me since there was a bunch of Hoyt pro shooters there.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

another way is to just be yourself, I've seen some mathews, Hoyt, Pse, etc, shooters that I can shoot just as good as them but its because of how they act, most of them are super nice people that if u got a problem they will want to help you fix whatever it is.
when I was in Mississippi (that's a hard one to type lol!) when I went to shoot the moving targets my peep sight wasnt lining up with my d-loop, there was a Mathews shooter there watching and I went up to my dad saying that my d-loop must have turned or something and the Mathews shooter came up and helped us try to twist the d-loop in the right spot for me and we ended up getting that to work. and all the guys I talked to there were super nice.
and sponsors arent everything. I would like 2 b spnsored eventually but if I dont I dont care, it's about having fun in the first place, ya we can be competitive, but we need to remember it's all about having fun and enjoying it.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

This has been many times, the short of things is....... if you are passionate about promoting archery the best place to start is with your Pro shop. Get in good with promoting his shop ,put in the work and have him help you get on some co-ops that maybe offered to him. It is more than shooting well, its being respected and helpful, and handling yourself in a professional manner


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

build a resume and then start emailing. thats what i did. and shoot what works for you like stated before. i was offered a spot on athens staff but didnt know much about them so i politely denied. now i am sponsored by cmere deer shwacker broadheads teepee archery viscostity bowstring and elusion camo. and get to know the people in the industry.
i got to be great friends with lee the owner of elusion camo


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Resume are a good place to start, but remember companies are looking for what you can do for them, not what they can do for you


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Resume are a good place to start, but remember *companies are looking for what you can do for them, not what they can do for you*


Couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i just got sponcered by wacem broadheads!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

very well said 


underdog145 said:


> x2 on what Jacob said. Sometimes its not always about being the best shooter. Its hard to become noticed on a national level as a younger, less experienced shooter. As previously stated, get to know the guys that hang out at your local shop a little more. Try to build a relationship with the owner and even the local rep for the particular company that you wanna shoot for. The best way ive ever seen or heard it said is that "PRO" doesnt always stand for PROFESSIONAL. But rather it more often stands for PROMOTER or PROMOTION. The reason that companies give out sponsorships and what not is because they believe that they will be able to increase their sales by having someone who loves the sport and is a good representative of the company. Not always because they are always the best shooter.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm not sure if any of you guys know glen brazell, but he made the shootoff in vegas this year at 18. the kid is an amazing shooter, last i know hoyt has not offered him a spot as a staff shooter, or talked to him about it. When vegas rolled around he had shot like 80 straight 300's in practice.

if any of you get the chance to meet the pros and talk to them, you will see how nice they are and why they are pros. at indoor nationals i was talking to my mom and a friend about releases. Reo and Dee were walking by and overheard us talking stopped to give me pointers and a ton of advise


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

You sure you werent giving them advice jacob? :wink: hahaha


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i know jacob sure gives me lots of advice and critique when i ask for it and sometimes more than i want lol jk 


underdog145 said:


> You sure you werent giving them advice jacob? :wink: hahaha


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Guess it's my turn to weigh in on here. lol Just so you guys know where I'm coming from, I'm a staff shooter for Corner Archery, my local shop. This means I wear their logo and promote the shop to people at tournaments and other events, as well as helping around the shop- selling products, assisting those with problems, etc. This has opened the door for me to also be a shooter for TruBall, Winner's Choice, Doinker, Hoyt, and previously Bowtech. 

A few years ago I was talking to my local Bowtech rep about getting sponsored- she is no longer a rep for them, btw. She told me that companies are not looking for champions. You need to be a competent archer, because otherwise people won't listen to what you have to say. However, shooting skills are not the top priority. They look for a good knowledge of the sport and people skills. You are sponsored for the purpose of selling their product. The only way to sell the product is to be able to talk to people, while being likable in the process, and speak intelligently about it. Being friendly and willing to help out is what they want. Like I said, it's great to win Vegas a hundred times, but if you aren't going to be a good representative of that company and be able to inform others about what they sell, then you aren't going to get anywhere. Take Dave Cousins for example. He is, arguably, one of THE best shooters in the world right now. But when he got in a fight, his reputation was no longer respectable, people were less willing to listen to him, and companies like Hoyt and Easton no longer wanted to be associated with him. Basically, just be willing to help out, be friendly, and conduct yourself in a professional manner.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Am I really that bad Bridger?


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Not at all dude. Haha. Im just pullin your let. :wink:


----------

